# May is Zombie Appreciation Month



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wear a gray ribbon to signify the undead shadows that lurk behind our modern light of day.

http://www.zombieresearch.org/awareness.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the button that says "What you don't know can eat you"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Yay! Now all we need is a take your zombie to work day:zombie:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Yay! Now all we need is a take your zombie to work day:zombie:


Oh no please, we have enough zombies at work.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shhh. EVERYDAY is take your zombie to work day.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I Just found this out today. It kind of bothers me I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I should post this where I work so all the patients can see it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You give zombies one and and the next thing you know is it will spread to everyday!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I still think I work with some zombies...they walk around in a daze all day LOL


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

In honor of such an illustrious month, I shall take part of Zombie awareness/appreciation month. I shall take my zombie horde to work tomorrow & leave them in my car (in the shops yard) all day long. It was a chore loading them up, but they are ready. What a great month! I'll post pics later.:googly:


----------

